# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  makanan lokal apa ya yg bagus?

## jafar

saya nyoba pake produk "sera" yg royal n spirulina kurang lebih 2bln pemakaian, ikan saya jd berubah gt warnanya jd pd mencar2 coraknya dan rada2 pudar.. apa itu faktor air jg ya? apa yah makanan yg cocok utk ikan saya? pengen nyoba pake 'supersave' tp blm berani..

ada masukan untuk saya nda?
thx..

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jafar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jafar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Ortopedi...

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI PALACE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

> ASI jepang ya om lbh yahuddd... hahahahhaa


ga boleh om, yg ditanyakan kan yg lokal

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

> bukan suhu dan bukan om-om ... tapi mau coba jawab
> sugiyama silk worm puppae bentuknya bukan pelet bukan bubuk tapi kepompong ulat sutra yang dikeringkan .... dan itu salah satu alternatif makanan koi yang dijual di pasaran
> silk worm powder berbentuk bubuk tapi saya belum lihat di pasaran indonesia, pelet yang menggunakan bahan ini adalah Kenkokanri Hi Silk yang dari Silk Worm 
> 
> Dodo


hm...jd b'bentuk kepompong yg dh kering y om dodo,lalu fungsinya tuk apa? warna/bentuk body koi?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

> klo LC per kg berapa sy lupa LC = ........................


coba buka thread ini om http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ood-from-Ciawi....

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

> intinya pnuh kesabaran aja om sy jg sering gonta ganti awalnya g nfsu makan tp lama2 mau jg yg penting bertahap pemberiannya om(mnurut pribadi lho)


bener om tapi terkadang juga tidak sabar...contohnya waktu saya kasih silkworm puppae mereka tdk mau terus saya puasakan seminggu tetap tidak mau setelah 2 minggu mereka mau untuk beberapa hari tapi setelah itu tiap dikasih silkworm dimuntahkan lagi...jadilah 2 kg silkworm saya berikan ke ikan lele he...he.....lelenya jadi montok semua

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

> sekedar berbagi pengalaman klo makanan lokal yg bagus dan terjangkau buat sendiri aj.. bahannya bisa dari spirulina dan farm pro..


cara bikinya gimana om trus kira2 bahannya bli dimana jadi pingin nyobain dah...?

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## toto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

> LC yg floating dah siap di cetak....bentar lg..


ditunggu kabar selanjutnya om...

----------


## toto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ya2r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

pakai aja SS lumayan buat produk lokal om,campur san koi color,sdh lumayan tu om dan pastinya tdk bikin kantong tipis,slamat mencoba

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## madkur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Stock yang ada size berapa, Oom Dodo? Pilihannya ada berapa macam ya? Growth? Color?


hanya 1 macam ... medium size
pakan all in one .... @ Rp 375rb/5kg

thanks all

dodo

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blake

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

> saya masih menggunakan SS dan CKK tuk ikan koi lokal saya.....belum bisa kasih liputan khusus utk perkembangan warna dan tubuhnya, tapi ikan sangat lahap menyantap ke dua pakan tsb.
> pemberian makan saya kombinasikan seminggu dgn CKK dan 3 minggu dgn SS dalam satu bulannya dan diselingi pakan hikari wheat germ di beberapa harinya.
> 
> kesan yg didapat dengan SS, CKK dan hikari wg.
> koreksi mungkin saya yg salah, dgn SS air mjd agak keruh bila dibandingkan dengan CKK utk pemberian takaran pakan yg sama.
> CKK dan hikari tidak membuat air menjadi keruh.
> 
> untuk sankoi spirulina dah sempat beli jg, terus pemberian makan langsung di stop karena kata forum sebelah pakan tsb bisa menimbulkan bercak merah pada ikan. karena ketakutan jd saya langsung stop pemberiannya dgn merk tsb.


Oh gt ya om blake.. Brarti ckk dan ss tdk kalah saing yaa.. Bedanya klo ss kolam jd agak keruh ya hmmm.. Trus utk color pake apa om ?

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## librator

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mashiiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

